
Defending PHP - Jimbojw.com - jholloway7
http://jimbojw.com/wiki/index.php?title=Defending_PHP
======
paulgb
I don't disagree that there are times when PHP might be the right tool, but
these reasons are pretty bad.

PHP's support for "lambda" is a joke, even compared to Python's limited
lambdas. I question how often "eval" is used in practice, except maybe to get
around limitations of the language.

In fact, there is nothing on that list that Python and Ruby can't do, except
for a few things that are probably bad ideas anyway. If the author is
impressed by built-in functionality like array sorting, I am guessing they
have never seen the standard libraries of Python or Ruby.

------
jgrahamc
The best part of that article is the bit where he feels obliged to write
another article apologizing to the Ruby community for offending them: he never
once mentioned Ruby in the original article! Talk about sensitive.

